# Flex PE 14-2-150 VS Lotus Esprit S4s part 2



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Well after having tested the Flex PE 14-2-150 for three days on this Lotus Esprit S4s these are my conclusions

Pros : light weight , powerful , quite rotary polisher , excellent ergonomics , very responsive trigger control ,
Excellent build quality which you can expect from Flex,plenty of lower end torque necessary for those delicate polishing jobs ( Jeweling the paint ).
Does not over heat even after extensive usage , will not tire you like larger Rotary Polishers do easy to control it won't run away from you like it's bigger brothers .
I won't bog down on you even if you put weight on it so it's got grunt to spare ! Would I buy one absolutely !

Cons :

Does not come with a backing plate 
Expensive to buy

When you measure all the pros against the cons the choice is simple !:thumb:

These are the final shots of 35 hours of paint correction over three days ( without LSP) tomorrow two layers of Optimum Opti-Coat will be applied!

Before









After










The Results !
































































































































































































































































































Part 3 will be Lotus Esprit S4s VS OPtimum, Opti-Coat

Thanks for reading

Regards

Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work mario , it shows the hours of hard work :thumb:

Can´t wait to see the 3rd part


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Amazing job once again Mario!!
My new flex is already ordered can't wait to get it


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Great job Mario ! 

Still waiting for my Flex


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

looks great:thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Some great work, on such a beautiful car.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Superb work mario , it shows the hours of hard work :thumb:
> 
> Can´t wait to see the 3rd part


Thanks Rui,

Yes, there was a lot of work especially on the paint and this is one of those paints which you can't generate too much heat as it changes colour ( to Greenish Yellow ):speechles

Go figure what these guys at Dupont have created :wall:

Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Faysal said:


> Amazing job once again Mario!!
> My new flex is already ordered can't wait to get it


Thanks Faysal,

You won't be disappointed with your new Flex it's an outstanding machine :thumb:

Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AcN said:


> Great job Mario !
> 
> Still waiting for my Flex


Thanks AcN,

Sorry to hear about your wait for your Flex , but it will be worth it guaranteed :thumb:

Good luck and let us know when it arrives !

Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Dwayne said:


> Some great work, on such a beautiful car.


Thanks Dwayne ,

Yes , i really enjoyed working on this Lotus it does still have modern design despite it's age :thumb:

Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your kind comments :thumb:

Regards

Mario


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks very nice


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Bill,

She looks better in the flesh :thumb:


Regards , Mario


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Stunning work.... Such a nice glossy finish there


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> Stunning work.... Such a nice glossy finish there


Thanks Mat,

Wait till you see part 3 then you will see glossy finish complements of Optimum, Opti-Coat :thumb:

Regards, Mario


----------

